# how to remove residual silver chloride from gold powder



## danielscraper (Apr 23, 2018)

how to remove residual silver chloride from gold powder without dissolving again in AR, can I use dilute nitric for washing?
or how can I make ammonium hydroxide at home at a concentration of 3%?


----------



## kernels (Apr 24, 2018)

I believe Silver Chloride is soluble in Ammonia (obviously the better plan is to let the Silver Chloride settle out before you precipitate the Gold)


----------



## danielscraper (Apr 24, 2018)

I really did not know that.
and that a small amount of chloride passed through the filter.
Many thanks, my friend.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSZNXYOX7J4


----------



## Owltech (Apr 24, 2018)

Silver chloride is soluble to some extent in hot concentrated hydrochloric acid, so boiling and decanting while still hot should take care of the AgCl mixed with your gold powder.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 24, 2018)

Dilute ammonia can be prepared by adding caustic soda solution to ammonium chloride. Do it slowly in order to minimize NH3 gassing out


----------



## anachronism (Apr 29, 2018)

Owltech said:


> Silver chloride is soluble to some extent in hot concentrated hydrochloric acid, so boiling and decanting while still hot should take care of the AgCl mixed with your gold powder.



This is a much better solution than messing around with Ammonia. It's how I do it. 

Then again - dilution/cooling and proper filtering of an AR solution prior to dropping your gold is by far the best solution.


----------

